# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Jeff's 55 gallon



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi,

Just wanted to contribute some pics to the album. I enjoy looking at everyone elses pics here and just wanted to add mine to the mix.... enjoy!

http://www.msnusers.com/_Secure/0TABbA0gXfII*zTHqkjULLkWt39xFRAOL6opU4Qjib5NsZLcZX1rnXST!xIzz8BATbg0AEmmuVqCb*gotxKGnbqCZA6eGy72XtQj9uw1i4WBj8TfXSBrR4g/Front2=.JPG?dc=4675480489172413314

http://www.msnusers.com/_Secure/0UAAgAycY5cqJuUwx*8BTtEmDRi*ku4G66qmmdhUJqG6f1dlHdV8lQXahaucx9a5aK29Mn9YFZzOnoSnAdD5mDbaYN0C8m1xUWh!qi6KjxtZNf*c3MVt093SC0RcAcNEX/Center%202=.JPG?dc=4675480488799264965


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi,

Just wanted to contribute some pics to the album. I enjoy looking at everyone elses pics here and just wanted to add mine to the mix.... enjoy!

http://www.msnusers.com/_Secure/0TABbA0gXfII*zTHqkjULLkWt39xFRAOL6opU4Qjib5NsZLcZX1rnXST!xIzz8BATbg0AEmmuVqCb*gotxKGnbqCZA6eGy72XtQj9uw1i4WBj8TfXSBrR4g/Front2=.JPG?dc=4675480489172413314

http://www.msnusers.com/_Secure/0UAAgAycY5cqJuUwx*8BTtEmDRi*ku4G66qmmdhUJqG6f1dlHdV8lQXahaucx9a5aK29Mn9YFZzOnoSnAdD5mDbaYN0C8m1xUWh!qi6KjxtZNf*c3MVt093SC0RcAcNEX/Center%202=.JPG?dc=4675480488799264965


----------



## imported_bellisb925 (Jul 2, 2004)

Jeff, 

The tank looks good. I am also from the bay area(Belmont), where do you go locally to get your plants. Thanks


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi neighbor!
I get plants from all over, but it's kinda hit and miss. Many of my plants I got from 6th ave. fish in San Fran. Prices are very good and if you buy 3 of something u get another one for free. The quality isn't always that good though so you have to have a good eye and get there early. They get their shipments on thurs and seems to go quick, by sun there are slim pickings. A little more closer to home for me is a place called "Fish for you" in foster city side of Hilldale dr. A little more expensive, but the parking is better and there is a bit more service. By far the best place I've bought plants is Albany Aquarium, but it's kind of far. Talk about a kid in a candy store, my jaw dropped when I went in there. Never saw so many planted tanks in one place. Everything was ungodly expensive, but definately worth it in my opinion because the quality is the best I've seen, and you can tell they are true planted tank enthusiasts like you and me. Definately not the "petco" experience.


----------



## imported_bellisb925 (Jul 2, 2004)

What a coincidence, I go to fish for you about 4 times a week. They just got some red marlboro discus that look great. 50 each. Not bad. I have heard a lot about Albany Aquarium and can't wait to go. If you have any leads on cheap CO2 set ups let me know.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Oooh, me too! Hello neighbors! I live in SFO and I've scoured the bay area for fish and plant selections, though, not the whole bay area lately. I've pretty much settled on a few stores that meet my needs. For plants and fishes, you can't go wrong at Ocean Aquarium on Cedar St. (A one-way alley between Van Ness and Polk a half block North of Geary. Enter the Van Ness side.) Despite the name, it is all freshwater. Each tank is scaped and Justin has very rare specimens as well as reasonable prices. He gets plants mostly on the third Thursday of the month.

Albany aquarium used to make my jaw drop, but lately I find their tanks lacking. They only have a about 4 tanks that are actually scaped, but not anything to brag about. They have a great selection of plants when they come in, but they quickly lose their luster and begin to deteriorate. None of the smaller tanks are really scaped unless throwing a scrap of a plant into a tank qualifies. The fishes are of excellent quality as they are quarantined prior to sale. I still have a school of about 70 cardinal tetras I purchase last February.

I won't go to 6th Ave. due to the poor quality, the smell, the loud rap noise and the narrow isles upstairs, and the lack of parking which was already mentioned.

Another place I found to get fishes is an aquarium store at the beginning of San Mateo Avenue in San Bruno (off SB avenue betw the El Camino and Hwy 101.) It's hot and humid but they have tanks and tanks of fishes.

Your tanks look great by the way!

Gil


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not going to argue with what has been said about Ocean Aquarium because it is in fact true. However, I would like to issue a warning. Recently, I bought two Endler's Livebearers males for 5 bucks each; a steep price when Octopus Garden sells them for 3 for 9 dollars but I wanted variety so I was going to buy from both stores. Anyway, he packaged the two endler's in an extremely small bag and by the time I went home, one of the males had really torn into the other one. The next day, it had died. I called him and I tried to explain everything to him in a very nice manner and careful not to place blame on anyone, just said , "there was a mistake and one of the fish i got had torn fins and died." He proceeded to yell at me and blame the ph of my water as the problem....I told him, "if that's the problem, both of the fish would be dead." Anyway, he wouldn't have it and kept saying "It's your fault, your fault." Needless to say, he was being very unreasonable over a little fish that cost only 5 dollars. Anyway, because he was so rude to me, he is going to lose all my business from now on. I'm not telling you guys to boycott his store, but just be careful because i get the vibe that he's in it for money and he's very stingy. Previously, i was a happy customer for the past year, but as soon as there was a problem, instead of trying to work things out, he just gets pissed and hangs up on me.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Creature: I didn't know about that Ocean Aquarium. Will have to check it out sometime. 

I know what you mean about sixth. My grandfather and I used to go there the beginning of every month for months to "go fishing". He liked to go there to buy those discounted discus that they would have bagged floating in the saltwater tanks and I would mostly get the plants. I couldn't believe how cheap the prices were and the selection they had. Now that he has passed I just like to go there for sentimental reasons. 

Definately have to quarentine their fish. I once bought 60 medium sized Cardinals from them for like $30. After about 2 weeks in quarintine I only had 30. A week after that about 15, but those 15 are still going for almost a year now. Got a good price on the German Blue Rams too I think 4 for $10, all but one eventually died.

Just to compare, a month ago I bought a couple rams at Albany- think I paid $18, but haven't lost a single one and they even ate food the same day I put them in the tank becasue they were not as stressed. The difference between quality fish and cheap fish really shows and at the end of the day I think the cost per fish is about the same once you take into account the higher mortality rate on those cheapies.

Algae Grower:
That's too bad you had a bad experience at Ocean. It sucks when someone doesn't want to at least meet you halfway. I used to work for a fish store that had a very simular type owner. It was almost like an ego thing. What people like this don't realize is that they are hurting themselves in the long run, because they would rather loose you as a customer to be "right" than keep you as a customer and admit any wrongdoing.

Then again maybe this guy was just having a bad day or maybe you were the Xth person to complain about this and he just had enough, even though you may have had a justifiable case? I don't know anything about this place but everyone deserves a second chance, right?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi magicmagni,

I like that you weren't quick to judge either side.







My experience was mine alone and I'm sure others have good experiences. I guess everything changed after that and I started to see that all the times he goes around showing you all the new fish he gets, it's not to share his love for them, but to make some money.

Anyway, I love your tank. Very very thick lush growth. Good job. Are you a member of SFBAAPS?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comments on my tank. I really would have no clue how to do any of it hadn't it not been for forums like these. There is a wealth of information here for sure. No I am not a member of the SFBAAPS, nor am I too familiar with it although I have heard of it. Are you a member?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not a member cuz i will be leaving soon to go to school down south. However, this year is free membership and after that, it's only 20 bucks ayear...quite a deal if you ask me...the people in that group are so nice, like very newbie-friendly as well. you gotta love it when you are hanging out with a group of guys and gals that share your passion in this hobby


----------

